# Centre speaker for MS-8 setup, BMW e91



## littlep (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a BMW e91 with originally the hifi sound systen (code 676) and have already started to upgrade this system. 

First step was to replace the OEM front speakers + underseats subs with the Gladen X-ION 200 speakers connected to the Mosconi One 4 amplifier. I was not satisfied with this set-up, mids and tweeters had a bit sharp sound in my ears, and replaced these with the Focal 100 krs, which I like a lot.

Now, its a clear and crisp sound but a bit 2D. So now, my plan is to replace the OEM amplifier with the JBL MS-8. The MS-8 will power rears (mids and tweets) and a centre speaker, and will give output to the Mosconi One 4 which powers the Focals and underseats subs. 

Now for my question, what centre speaker should I choose? I really love the crisp sound of the Focal tweeters and do not want to ruin this sound. 

Any idea about this one?
BMW Midrange Center Channel Upgrade for BMWs with Logic7 Audio System | Audio Upgrades for your BMW | BSW


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Morel Integra Ovation 4" is as close to a drop in you're going to find other than the OEM speakers. The OEM premium audio coaxes aren't bad at all either. Those are a direct drop in. 

If you want the Morels let me know. I have a set I'm not using. BNIB.


----------



## TJeep56 (Apr 24, 2011)

Typically when I do these cars I run the 100krs in the front like you have done, and just run the mid of the 100krs as the center channel. It gives you matching sound with your fronts and has a good natural roll off on the top end. If you wanted something bolt in you could probably use the focal integration BMW mid that is already setup with oem plugs and mounting points. It's a really nice setup for the money and bolts right in.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

TJeep56 said:


> Typically when I do these cars I run the 100krs in the front like you have done, and just run the mid of the 100krs as the center channel. It gives you matching sound with your fronts and has a good natural roll off on the top end. If you wanted something bolt in you could probably use the focal integration BMW mid that is already setup with oem plugs and mounting points. It's a really nice setup for the money and bolts right in.


That's too much of a roll off. The MS-8 requires a center that extends up top as much as the left and right would in a typical stereo setup. Something that is fairly flat and consistent from 0-20 degrees. That way it can apply it's target curve and have it be uniformly the same regardless of axis. IE the breakup past 10kHz is going to be unique depending on axis. If on axis needs a boost ,off axis might need a cut, but you can't do that so it will mess things up. That's why you need a tweeter and why using enough drivers so that the radiation pattern across the whole band is as uniform as possible and within the "pistonic range" of the driver.










That Focal mid comes with a passive and tweeter option, and if looks like it would easily fit in that center location. No reason not to use it here.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

A morel 4" Integra Ovation is pretty much a drop-in and works beautifully.


----------



## JerryK73 (Mar 20, 2011)

You could also use the logic 7 factory center channel. Another alternative (if they still make them) is a vibe slick 4".


----------

